# Ultra-realistic Scooby-Doo costume!



## Wile_E2005 (Jun 26, 2011)

OK, I admit I am a big Scooby-Doo fan (well, not really of the Scrappy-Doo ones or the "What's New"/"Get a Clue" crap), and since I love Scooby AND costuming, I thought I'd show this...

Around 2001-2002, Warner Bros. came out with a new live stage show based  on the classic Scooby-Doo series. And since it was a stage production, a  CGI or animated Scooby was out of the question, so they went with  sticking an actor into a Scooby-Doo suit. But it's not like the usual  Scooby-Doo mascot costumes you see in theme parks and the like. Nope,  this one is probably the closest to the real deal!











Here's a video of it in action...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWTp0zL8lHY

(The mouth moves, too!)

This is pretty much the only Scooby-Doo costume I've ever seen that actually turns me on/makes me yiffy, depending on your point of view.
Just felt like sharing.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 26, 2011)

Good to hear that _some_ people have money.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 26, 2011)

I can honestly say I've never been turned on by Scooby-Doo  Suit look great though, and I love the video, Velma's dancing cracks me up xD


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 26, 2011)

Wile_E2005 said:


> This is pretty much the only Scooby-Doo costume I've ever seen that actually turns me on/makes me yiffy, depending on your point of view.
> Just felt like sharing.



And this is a really good example of TMI.


----------



## Aden (Jun 26, 2011)

Wile_E2005 said:


> This is pretty much the only Scooby-Doo costume I've ever seen that actually turns me on/makes me yiffy, depending on your point of view.
> Just felt like sharing.


 
There's just so much..._askew_ in just this little snippet right here that I don't know where to start. I've stalled. Thanks.


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 26, 2011)

Can we use the term realistic when talking about a cartoon caracter? I guess he was fairly well done, even thou I would have tried to make a scooby fursuit more real dog looking and less cartoon looking but thats my two cents.

But the video was interesting and the actor did a good job but for stage I prephere costumes where the actors can use theyre full mimics (Like Cats or Lion King.) rather than being a furrie since its much easier for the actor to show emotions and so on.


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 26, 2011)

I've never liked Scooby Doo or that whole franchise.


_"This is pretty much the only Scooby-Doo costume I've ever seen that actually turns me on/makes me yiffy, depending on your point of view.
Just felt like sharing."_


Wat. Get out of my state.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 26, 2011)

Im
I


Im in love.
o m f g

*I fucking love Scooby Doo*


----------



## israfur (Jun 26, 2011)

You have made my day with this topic, much kudos to you! <33
Scooby Doo fans unite :grin:


----------



## anero (Jun 26, 2011)

Actually, that kind of scares the piss out of me.
I don't even know why.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 26, 2011)

Good costume.


Wile_E2005 said:


> This is pretty much the only Scooby-Doo costume I've ever seen that actually turns me on/makes me yiffy, depending on your point of view.
> Just felt like sharing.


WHAT THE FUCK AM I READING!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2011)

It's a good costume, but...yiffy?
There may be something wrong with you, Wile.


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

Wile_E2005 said:


> This is pretty much the only Scooby-Doo costume I've ever seen that  actually turns me on/makes me yiffy, depending on your point of view.
> Just felt like sharing.







_*WAAAYYY Too Much Information for Me!!!!

*__*Damn it Ilayas you beat me to the TMI refrence.*__* But i will have the last laugh. Nyahhahhaaa.
*_


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 26, 2011)

Wile_E2005 said:


> OK, I admit I am a big Scooby-Doo fan (well, not really of the Scrappy-Doo ones or the "What's New"/"Get a Clue" crap), and since I love Scooby AND costuming, I thought I'd show this...[some pictures and stuff]



Hey yeah that's pretty well done, I wonder how much it cos-



Wile_E2005 said:


> This is pretty much the only Scooby-Doo costume I've ever seen that actually turns me on/makes me yiffy.



POW
SURPRISE ENDING


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 26, 2011)

It's an amazing piece of work, looks like it's probably very comfortable. Seriously, when I've said in the past if I was ever going to do fursuits, it'd have to be done right, this is basically what I was talking about. However seeing as how I can't even afford a bad one and this was made for an actual production, I don't even want to try guessing how much it must have cost, so I guess I'll just keep dreaming and having a real girlfriend who I can fuck with or without a fucking costume on and God damn you need to learn some basic social skills OP. Nobody in the fucking universe cares that Scooby-Doo makes you yiffy. No one. Asshole.


----------



## Carnie (Jun 26, 2011)

His pupils look just a bit uneven. Dunno if they're supposed to be like that.

Also wtf man.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 26, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> His pupils look just a bit uneven. Dunno if they're supposed to be like that.
> 
> Also wtf man.


 
It's because he accidentally all the scooby snacks, duh


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 26, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> POW
> SURPRISE ENDING



Surprise ending ends with surprise butt sex. At least what OP was thinking when he typed that.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 26, 2011)

0:18
0:24
0:28
0:45
0:51
[yt]yWTp0zL8lHY[/yt]

wat


----------



## SpiralHorn (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't like the suit, it's kind of uncanny valley-ish. I can see his knee caps. It freaks me out.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 26, 2011)

SpiralHorn said:


> I don't like the suit, it's kind of uncanny valley-ish. I can see his knee caps. It freaks me out.


 No, the uncanny valley ones are the blank smiling stare fursuits and the ultra realistic canid ones


----------



## Deo (Jun 26, 2011)

Wile_E2005 said:


> This is pretty much the only Scooby-Doo costume I've ever seen that actually turns me on/makes me yiffy, depending on your point of view.
> Just felt like sharing.


Yiff in hell.
This shit is not welcome here, and proclaiming that you get hard-ons about costumes of children's television show characters is disgusting. Get the fuck out of FAF. Go to SoFurry because this is seriously disturbing, depraved, and not normal. You may be the putrid refuse-drainage of society, (the human equivalent of puss from an infected wound) and we don't have to accept you in our fandom or our forum. This is a PG forum and the shit you just posted should not be read by some of the minors that our members here. Leave.


----------



## Hissora (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know whats more disturbing, the faces and antics of the cast in the video or OP's fetish comment.

Either way, I like how they brought in the cartoon style to life.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> Yiff in hell.
> This shit is not welcome here, and proclaiming that you get hard-ons about costumes of children's television show characters is disgusting. Get the fuck out of FAF. Go to SoFurry because this is seriously disturbing, depraved, and not normal. You may be the putrid refuse-drainage of society, (the human equivalent of puss from an infected wound) and we don't have to accept you in our fandom or our forum. This is a PG forum and the shit you just posted should not be read by some of the minors that our members here. Leave.



OHai, Deo's back.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jun 27, 2011)

I have been a Scooby Doo fan from way and I think the new series Scooby Doo Mystery Inc is amazing. That costume is fantastic!!


----------



## johnny (Jun 27, 2011)

One time I saw a fursuiter in the mall, it was pretty cool. If I saw this scooby costume walkin around the mall, I'd just be all like "Meh". never watched scooby doo, the continuous background annoyed me I guess


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 27, 2011)

johnny said:


> One time I saw a fursuiter in the mall, it was pretty cool. If I saw this scooby costume walkin around the mall, I'd just be all like "Meh". never watched scooby doo, the continuous background annoyed me I guess


 
Was it a fursuiter or just a store/company mascot costume?


----------

